# pesado de sangre



## pualinagi

Como se podria decir en ingles que una persona es "pesada de sangre"?.

Gracias


----------



## PPC

No he logrado conseguir una traducción para este término...ly hace años que lo busco!!

Lo mas cercano es "pain in the butt" o solamente...he/she is a pain.


----------



## maequitos90

He/She is a pain in the neck.

Dudo que haya una traduccion directa.


----------



## Bespelled

como le parece:

"he/she's a pest!"


----------



## cristina friz

Es difícil, 
podria ser he is a tedious person, intolerable person, he is a pain


----------



## maequitos90

intolerable person is a good one!


----------



## papa majada

Pain In The Ass


----------



## Janis Joplin

Irritating, annoying.


----------



## joseluisblanco

Perdón, gente, pero ¿que significa la frase en español?


----------



## cristina friz

Pesado de sangre  = una persona pesada , antipatica, desagradable


----------



## Janis Joplin

En México diríamos "es sangre pesada" o "sangrón" para referirnos a un individuo antipático, pesado, indeseable, insoportable, intolerable o como han dicho una verdadera molestia en el c...


----------



## maequitos90

sangron es muy comun:

Ella es una muchacha muy sangrona

El es un muchacho muy sangron.


----------



## cristina friz

así es Janis, es lo mismo,  cuando estuve en México decían así. (pero no me decían a mi ..jeje)


----------



## maequitos90

Que bueno. De donde yo soy, solo usariamos "sangron" si la persona EN VERDAD fuera completamente enfadosa. 

No la usabamos ligeramente


----------



## joseluisblanco

Voy a difundirla en Buenos Aires.


----------



## Janis Joplin

joseluisblanco said:


> Voy a difundirla en Buenos Aires.


 
En lenguaje más informal o entre amigos se usa el "mamón".  

¡Eres un mamón! (¡Caes mal!) Bueno, en este caso tendrías que decir "¡Sos un mamón!" ¡jeje!.


----------



## maequitos90

mamon se refiere a alguien que tiene sexo oral con cualquiera.


----------



## cristina friz

well pualinagi was asking for an english translation


----------



## maequitos90

LOL.

Lo se pero no hay nada peor que cuando uno usa una palabra que tiene un significado sexual...


----------



## Janis Joplin

maequitos90 said:


> mamon se refiere a alguien que tiene sexo oral con cualquiera.


 
*No, no es así.*

Mamar esta obviamente relacionado con felación, promiscua o exclusivamente.

Las expresiones "Mamón",  "No mames", "No estés mamando", "Dejar de mamar" se usan para hacerle ver a alguien que es un "sangrón" que no cae en gracia y que deje de estar ch....


----------



## maequitos90

Pues de donde yo vengo, mamar se refiere al felacio. Tal vez en Juarez se usa de otra manera.

EJ:

De seguro te dio una buena calificacion por que se la mamaste!"


----------



## Janis Joplin

De seguro te dio una buena calificacion por que se la mamaste!

Esta sería una respuesta entre "amigos":

Ya pinche mamón, no mames, tú hubieras hecho lo mismo, ni modo que saliera con la mamada de reprobar.

Cualquiera que vea a Adal Ramones en México entiende lo que es mamar sin relacionarlo con felacio.


----------



## scotu

_no mames_! = (don't) blow me!  
While these expressions may be obsene, they are not really sexual, any more than "_no me chingas_/don't fuck with me". Anyone using these expressions clearly has no sexual conotation in mind when he uses them. 
Also it should be noted that (at least in Mexico) these expressions are used, without offense, between the best of friends, in a joking way.


----------



## maequitos90

They can be sexual and non-sexual. 
Would one who isnt a native speaker want to risk it?


----------



## borgonyon

En todos mis años en México [Sonora, NL], nunca tuvo un contexto sexual. También usabamos "no seas mamila".


----------



## scotu

maequitos90 said:


> They can be sexual and non-sexual.
> Would one who isnt a native speaker want to risk it?


 
I suggest that any speaker (especially a non-native speaker) avoid the use of vulgarities or obscenities. Any time obscene or vulgar language is used, there is a great risk of demonstrating a lack of respect for the persons who hear these words used. The less intimate your relationship, the greater the risk of causing offense.


I don't understand why you think these terms, in this context, could be sexual; is it because some of the words have a (vulgar) sexual meaning when used in a different context?


----------



## Bilma

It is just dirty minds and double sence.....


----------



## maequitos90

Es verdad.


----------



## lforestier

In Mexico *No manches* is used in situations where an obscene word like *mames* shouldn't be used. Adal Ramones uses that word a lot.


----------



## ejdb78

Yo pienso que "antipatico" seria la palabra adecuado para "pesado de sangre" y segun el diccionario eso seria unpleasant.
Pero pesado de sangre es mas bien es una persona que tratando de caer bien no puede por es antipatico por naturaleza.


----------



## ejdb78

Con "caer bien" me refiero a que " a que intenta ser simpatico".


----------



## Janis Joplin

ejdb78 said:


> Con "caer bien" me refiero a que " a que intenta ser simpatico".


 
No precisamente, hay gente que "cae bien" sin intentarlo, simplemente porque tiene una personalidad agradable.


----------



## ejdb78

Lo que me refiero es que el pesado de sangre en chile significa la persona que es antipatica por naturaleza y aun cuando el intente ser simpatico no puede.


----------



## boyaco

joseluisblanco said:


> Perdón, gente, pero ¿que significa la frase en español?



Yo estaba en las mismas hasta que lei unas de las respuestas


----------



## whattheflock

Cheeky bastard, the UK guys might say. Obnoxious, might be a more American option.


----------



## pocholate

you can always say..."he/she is such a drag!" but now that's plain slang.
u choose lol


----------



## Janis Joplin

ejdb78 said:


> Lo que me refiero es que el pesado de sangre en chile significa la persona que es antipatica por naturaleza y aun cuando el intente ser simpatico no puede.


 
Jaja! ese es el mismo sangrón del que hemos estado hablando y que algunos que no somos "tan finos" lo conocemos como mamón, al menos por acá.
Salu2.


----------

